# Lighting



## ArvadaLanee (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry, guys, for all my questions! I have so many right now! I guess I'm just excited. My twins have asked us many times to make our aquariums into glow fish tanks, but we love the natural, fully planted look, so I have been thinking how cool it would be to design them a really neat blacklight mantis enclosure. I am wondering if this would effect the health of mantids? I haven't read anywhere that they have specific lighting needs, but I thought I'd ask, just to be sure. During the day, they would get natural lighting, in a partially sunny room, but not in direct sunlight. The black lights would only be on for about an hour or so at night, maybe a little longer on weekends, so the boys could enjoy it. Has anyone else ever tried something like this? Do you think it would be too freaky for the mantids? I was thinking I could cut up some white shower poof things, and wrap the pieces around a stick for climbing, and use some fake plants for aquariums, and maybe even some glow in the dark stars on the background. I know my kids would just love it, but they aren't the ones who have to live in it. Lol


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 23, 2015)

Sounds like you seen Spongeworld






Feel free to experiment but just remember that anything in the habitat can be used for molting. For molting you want a surface that allows plenty of room for the mantid to molt and dry properly (off the ground/bottom), and is stable and will not cause the mantid to fall.

I use sticks/branches/limbs, fake flowers, and fake ivy for any decoration usage. I also use ground sphagnum peat moss or coconut fiber for substrate, helps with humidity and prevents mold. I like to keep the substrate full of springtails and a few isopods to keep everything clean.

That's as fancy as I get now, and build habitats using 3oz, 9oz, and 32oz cups depending on the size of the current mantid. Keeping them all on a shelf with a fluorescent light on a timer (to turn on/off) and have a low 3 or 5watt nightlight so they can continue eating (simulate moon light). I do get larger habitats for mating/ooth laying and such, and as such for adults I like to move them to larger habitats as space allows. You can see my setup here, with ample room for some of my feeders and supplies too.

Other keepers just use paper towel for substrate and on the sides for climbing, and others build complete terrariums. It's up to you how fancy to get, as anything beyond a mesh lid and food, is all for you and your viewers.  If the mantid likes it or not, who is to really say beyond them successfully molting.


----------



## ArvadaLanee (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks. I was just worried about their eyes. It mind sound funny, but certain snakes can be blinded by the use of certain lights, so I wanted to make sure.

I did see Spongeworld! It seemed so cool, because my kids have been begging for a glow aquarium, but after seeing that, I thought why not a glowing Mantis Paradise instead, since we are already getting those. I have already been experimenting with what kinds of cool things we can make. The great thing about our enclosure is that it is much taller than it is wide, so lots of room for interesting stuff.


----------



## Deacon (Sep 28, 2015)

I just looked at your set up---wow--- but I didn't see any heating. What do you use for warmth?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 28, 2015)

Deacon said:


> I just looked at your set up---wow--- but I didn't see any heating. What do you use for warmth?


Are you referring to me? If so you are correct, I do not have any special heating and don't need it. Any species of mantids I keep are for room temperatures (72 to 80 degrees F) so heating isn't needed and would hurt them actually. My temps are typically 72 to 76 F in this room (gets warmer as it is upstairs) from the central heat/air conditioning, and is in the middle right now at 74.3 F.

Only a few mantids species really require extra heat, and most keepers then use a standard desk lamp (although you can get fancy with heat bulbs or mats if needed). I only use one heating pad anywhere, and that is on half of my cricket tank for the incubating/egg laying area to ensure their eggs hatch (a new batch of eggs have been hatching the last few days too).


----------



## Deacon (Sep 29, 2015)

Thomas, I was asking you. Our house is 69 degrees so I feel obligated to try to warm up my mantids. My only problem is that putting a heating pad under the plastic cages doesn't transfer the heat well (I think it would work better if I had a substrate but I just have paper towels so far.) The thermostat is set at 80 but the thermometers in the cages read 74 degrees.

I thought I read that females liked it warmer for laying an ooth?? Am I mis-remembering?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 29, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Thomas, I was asking you. Our house is 69 degrees so I feel obligated to try to warm up my mantids. My only problem is that putting a heating pad under the plastic cages doesn't transfer the heat well (I think it would work better if I had a substrate but I just have paper towels so far.) The thermostat is set at 80 but the thermometers in the cages read 74 degrees.
> 
> I thought I read that females liked it warmer for laying an ooth?? Am I mis-remembering?


Ah ok, just making sure.  

That is a bit cold, but with the heating pad getting the habitat 74 degrees is perfect really for Tenodera. They don't need any hotter temps for laying ooths for sure, after all it is a fall activity for them up here in the northern states with temps in the high 60s to mid 70s. If anything higher temps may help with mating - as some may be more sensitivity to it, but for Tenodera it's doubtful.

Here is the caresheet for Tenodera mantids, and a quote about the temperatures they need...



> Temperature: average of 75 degrees F. During the colder months, night time temperatures did occasionally drop to 68 degrees F. However, prolonged drops below 70 degrees F, should be avoided. A space heater remedied the situation.


More digging for Tenodera says the same with temps ranging from 68 (too low) to 82 F, so if you go for the middle you have it covered.  Another Tenodera caresheet, and one more here.


----------



## Deacon (Oct 19, 2015)

Thomas, thank you for digging up all the caresheets on T. sinensis. They really were/are nice mantids---maybe I should stick with this specie and I'd do better next time with what I've learned through my first experience... :angel: 

Nancy


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 19, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Thomas, thank you for digging up all the caresheets on T. sinensis. They really were/are nice mantids---maybe I should stick with this specie and I'd do better next time with what I've learned through my first experience... :angel:
> 
> Nancy


Your welcome, and indeed it should be easier the next time. If you are interested in hatching a Chinese ooth let me know (I have several on hand) or perhaps get a few nymphs.  

I am sorry to hear your turkey girl died the way it happened. I don't like any loss, but she had a tough time from hatching till the end, I imagine you did all you could for her.


----------

